# Want to buy decent pair of heaphone under 7k..with bass of course



## Siddharth. (Jul 28, 2015)

Recently had a *sony mdr v-55* , and they sounded awesome from thumpy bass with warm notes and all . . also the clarity was awesome good..but gone kaput...one side not working anymore..

So want to buy a good and decent pair of headphones with right amount of bass 

i am not a hardcore audiophile but like to listen all kind of songs..

My budget is around 6-7k 
..
Was looking around and found this :
Buy Audio Technica ATH-WS77 Solid Bass Over-Ear Headphones Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

please comment about these ...or refer me to any nice pair of headphones

p.s. if my headphone can be fixed then please help me in any way


----------



## Raziel (Jul 29, 2015)

I have this one and it's really cool. Very good sound +you'll love the sensation55 driver if you're a basshead. Skullcandy S6SCGY-381 Crusher Over-Ear Headphones with Built-In Amplifier and Mic (Gray/Cyan/Black): Buy Skullcandy S6SCGY-381 Crusher Over-Ear Headphones with Built-In Amplifier and Mic (Gray/Cyan/Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jul 29, 2015)

SteelSeries Siberia V2 Headphones
I was expecting a good headset when I bought these. What I was not expecting was to fall in love.

Pros:
Powerful Bass
Its fits perfectly and the unique design completely removes any pressure from the ears/head.
Sound is amazing
looks cool on your head

You can buy from:- Amazon.in: Buy SteelSeries 51111 Siberia V2 Full Size H/S Navi Edition Over-Ear Headphone with Mic (Yellow) Online at Low Prices in India | SteelSeries Reviews & Ratings


----------



## Siddharth. (Jul 29, 2015)

youtube reviews say skullcandy crushers dont have much clarity .. please comment about those..
and friends say siberia is also good...
i have heard that the audio technica has good audio clarity with good bass ...please comment about the ws77 or any alternatives


----------



## Raziel (Jul 29, 2015)

The Crusher is better than ATH WS77. It has very good clarity, the mids are crisp and clear. See some reviews at amazon.com. What makes it super unique is the sensation55 effect, bass that can vibrate your head, which you can control it.
 Id recommend Audiotechnica M50x which is a great headphone but it's out of your budget.


----------



## Siddharth. (Jul 29, 2015)

Does audio technica m50x has bass....

i know that they are for* purists..and studio monitoring purposes *and all..so please comment... can wait 1 or 2 months.. and can extend my budget then...


----------



## Raziel (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes the bass is tight and accurate in M50x, but not skull shattering like the crusher. 
If you can wait and get the M50x it'd be the best thing, it has much more detail..overall one of the best cans out there.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2015)

JVC HA-MR55X with FiiO E11K total should be less than Rs 8K, But bass and fun will be like no other. Otherwise get Beyer DTX 910.


----------



## seamon (Jul 31, 2015)

Skullcandies are toys and not actual headphones. Take a look a Beyerdynamic DT series if you want a real set of headphones with solid bass.
Dt 770: open
Dt 880:semi open
Dt 990:closed


----------



## Raziel (Jul 31, 2015)

seamon said:


> Skullcandies are toys and not actual headphones.
> Really ? Have you tried crusher ?


----------



## seamon (Jul 31, 2015)

Raziel said:


> Really ? Have you tried crusher ?



No and I don't intend to.


----------



## Siddharth. (Aug 1, 2015)

seamon bro those beyerdynamic are super out of my range i think.. could you suggest some under budget

and also sound is subjective matter ... it has diff views for different person .. do not judge other of what they like or not .. and no one will judge you for yours


----------



## teaj (Aug 1, 2015)

If you wan't sound quality in budget then don't look anywhere else and just go for Audio Technica ATH-Mx series. Those give the best sound quality for their price and I've pretty much listened to most of the brands (Bose, JBL, Steelseries, Skullcandy, Audio Technica, Monster, Sennheiser etc). I went to this mall and at that time there was an audio gallore at 1st floor. They had so many products there and the whole floor was filled with audio shops. I think it was some kind of promotional thing. I wouldn't be surprised if ATH-M50x beats more expensive headphones. Every audiophile knows that Skullcandy is garbarge in sound quality. The problem with skullcandy is their soundstage is an artificial crap. It's like someone just put their equalizer on steroids and it's just bad. Even my Cowon EM1 beat my friend's overpriced inkd 2 when I compared them. Skullcandy IEM are pathetic and their Headphones are not pathetic but bad. +1 Audio technica for purists and audiophiles who want best experience in budget. If you got money to blow then go for Sennheiser and not the overrated beats crap.


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

Siddharth. said:


> seamon bro those beyerdynamic are super out of my range i think.. could you suggest some under budget
> 
> and also sound is subjective matter ... it has diff views for different person .. do not judge other of what they like or not .. and no one will judge you for yours



It's not as subjective as you think it is. Skullcandy is a fashion accessory. Beats and Skullcandy can't make good headphones(at least for what you pay them) because most of their money goes into the advertising department. Have you ever seen an Audio Technica ad?
No true Audiophile is ever going to recommend you a Skullcandy or Beats. Take a look at the head-fi forums. People over there laugh at these 2 brands.
+1 to Audio Technica ATH M50x.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 2, 2015)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]: Lol you're talking about something you never tried/nor intend to try. Most of skullcandy headphones maybe crap but that doesn't mean everything is crap or they cannot make good sounding headphones. 
 The guy here said in his post hes not a hardcore audiophile and looking for a headphone with BASS, and in a budget,  hence I suggested Crusher because it's something unique and bassheads gonna love it, n fits his budget.

And here responses from head fi. 

Skullcandy Crusher Headphones with Mic White, One Size
?Skullcandy has a Winner? - pro1137?s Review of Skullcandy Crusher Headphones with Mic White, One Size
?Good for bassheads at a reasonable price. ? - DokDiesel?s Review of Skullcandy Crusher Headphones with Mic White, One Size
   [MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION]: If you can afford go for the Audio Technica M50x


----------



## Siddharth. (Aug 2, 2015)

yes i will certainly wait for 1 month and collect the money to buy the audio technica m50x 
but ..also will go to a local store and try for the skullcandy one or any different ones if available just for the sake of knowing what they sound...


----------



## $hadow (Aug 2, 2015)

Pick m50x they are a steal at this price coz of the m70x launch.


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2015)

Someone with a similar dilemma I guess.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

I bought the Audio Technica M50x for 7.5k. Best purchase in my life, look out for a deal.


----------



## Siddharth. (Aug 3, 2015)

From where buddy ... is the deal still available???


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 3, 2015)

tkin said:


> I bought the Audio Technica M50x for 7.5k. Best purchase in my life, look out for a deal.



how is it for gaming?


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> how is it for gaming?


Its a balanced device, works good across music, movie or gaming.

- - - Updated - - -



Siddharth. said:


> From where buddy ... is the deal still available???


Amazon, not so low now.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Aug 3, 2015)

OP, if you indeed end up getting the M50x then please let me/us know about its bass. I have a V55 too, and I love it to core, superb bass, without overpowering anything, but I broke the head band some times ago while extending it (absolutely no effect on sound output but still) and its not really comfortable for long usage, so thinking about upgrading to M50x, have the same budget as yours, undoubtedly those are far better cans than V55, but BASS is the thing why I am worried! Don't think I can appreciate even a great headphone without that punch, however not overpowering other ranges.


----------



## Siddharth. (Aug 3, 2015)

of course buddy.. but i really liked my v55 also...

I want to know if using an amp with m50x will increase the bass ?? like basic fiio e06 or any other ??
and please verify the following link from ebay if i can trust the seller and all

Audio Technica ATH M50X Professional Headphones Fiio E06 Portable Amplifier | eBay


----------



## Raziel (Aug 3, 2015)

The basic E06 has couple of equalizer settings to enhance bass but I found it too muddy and distorted with the equalizer on. It sounds best with the equalizer turned off. i like the default sound, clear and warm, but doesn't give much bass boost.. The build quality is also not that great. Probably you should consider a higher fiio model.


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2015)

Siddharth. said:


> of course buddy.. but i really liked my v55 also...
> 
> I want to know if using an amp with m50x will increase the bass ?? like basic fiio e06 or any other ??
> and please verify the following link from ebay if i can trust the seller and all
> ...


The seller seems trusted as he has very good rating but don't go for the deal, E06 is not a good companion to the M50x. It is very basic and does not to justice to a M50x. I run the M50x with the FiiO E10K desktop amp, the amp helps by providing cleaner sound. The laptop soundcard muffles the sound a bit. I also use the high gain mode which again seems to help the sooundstage. But I do not use the high bass mode as the M50x comes with the best default bass response I had ever heard in any phones. It needs no bass tweaking.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 4, 2015)

Get the E11K2 at the least.


----------



## Siddharth. (Aug 6, 2015)

hey everyone.. today bought the audio technica atm m50x from ebay at 8.56k..
it will be delivered by 15 aug.
will post photos when recieved ..

and about the amp.. i will buy it later after two to three months.. most probably go for the e11k2 or higher only


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2015)

Siddharth. said:


> hey everyone.. today bought the audio technica atm m50x from ebay at 8.56k..
> it will be delivered by 15 aug.
> will post photos when recieved ..
> 
> and about the amp.. i will buy it later after two to three months.. most probably go for the e11k2 or higher only


Congrats, do a review once you get it.


----------



## Siddharth. (Aug 10, 2015)

hey everyone just received the headphone..

i will review it later after listening.. 

but first how to check if these are original...if anyone knows then please tell...


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2015)

Siddharth. said:


> hey everyone just received the headphone..
> 
> i will review it later after listening..
> 
> but first how to check if these are original...if anyone knows then please tell...


Post a pic of the box, the headphone including the cables. You can also compare against mine: *www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-post2223434.html#post2223434


----------



## devil'sdouble (Aug 20, 2015)

Please don't forget to mention how you are liking it, in comparison with V55, especially on the Bass aspect.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 20, 2015)

He is loving it!


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

He should be that's a great product.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Aug 23, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> He is loving it!



He is, but are you commenting this on the basis of guessing or is there someplace else where OP has put some kind of initial impressions about the product?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't guess and comment. There's something called PM.


----------

